# Coyote sighting in Southern MD



## joemac (Mar 4, 2010)

A friend of mine caught a coyote on his trail cam. Our area is not known for coyotes but they must be expanding their territory. I was planning to do some calling this winter for foxes and raccoons but now I will be prepared for a coyote. I bet I would have pooped my droors if a coyote had run into one of my stands.

Here it is


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

That's a crazy lookin' yote!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He looks reddish like a fox, although judging by the size of the vegetation he would be a pretty tall fox IMO.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> He looks reddish like a fox, although judging by the size of the vegetation he would be a pretty tall fox IMO.


 Looked at that earlier, same thought, just enlarged it and looked again, Hmmm I don't know, but I do know I think he's in someones outdoor grow op.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Didn't wanna sound like an idiot and say he looked more like a fox than a yote. Even a coydog of sorts maybe.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sure looks like a summer yote to me ? Not sure what kind of crop that is though ? Beans ?

Good shot Joemac ! Keep up the good work and jump in on any conversations here.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

nice looking dog. 
that is one color variation of the eastern coyote.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

That might actually be an eastern Red Wolf, Supposedly they turned a few loose in the last few years they are Slowly coming back from the brink of extinction. Sure Looks like one to me.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL,,,looks like a cross breed.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It Could Very Well Be a Cross Breed, Especially in Country where no Female Yotes are!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like a small summer yote to me too. Did some zooming in and sharpening and it doesn't look like a fox.


----------

